# 2nd mount



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a public land bow kill from Oklahoma.. First deer I've done for someone else.. Mears offset full sneak..


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

nice mount, nice deer!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice mount


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

looks good


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Real good, especially if that is only your second head!!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks real good .


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

good job! he should be happy.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Good looking mount! Hope to get mine back soon.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Real nice mount.


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks great


----------

